
Show HN: Have some fun with Bitly (a bitly command line tool) - specious
https://github.com/specious/bitly-client
======
specious
I've got a thread on Facebook about this utility:
[https://www.facebook.com/tknomad/posts/10103065290335418](https://www.facebook.com/tknomad/posts/10103065290335418)

